# PACKS FOR SALE



## Addicted (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a Badlands 4500 and an Eberlestock X1A1 for sale.
The badlands was only used 3 times and is in like new condition.
The eberlestock is in great shape as well.
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/55284036
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/55283844


----------

